# Testing Your Mac Knowledge



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok, here is one for you mac enthusiasts. 

I bought an older tray loading iMac 333 MHz for my daughter. After looking into memory I picked up a slot on Ebay that specifically said this:

*This is a 256 megabyte PC100 144 pin SO-DIMM . High Profile 16 chip module will only wok in the upper memory socket.*

Anyways, I got the memory because it said it would work in the tray loading model. So, computer comes today and I open it up, pull out the core and locate the memory. I only see one slot. Hm...thought there were two slots for memory. I proceed to install the new memory and found it didn't fit. Hm....

So, I do a bit more searching and then I read some info I had forgotten about, that is, that the model I have has a memory slot elsewhere that is not recommended for the user to try to access. So now I am wondering if this memory goes there? But would a 16 chip differ from an 8 chip as far as fitting in the slot? Would the two slots differ themselves in this model? 

I am sure I will figure this out but in case anyone here has any ideas I would appreciate it. 
I have contacted the seller too.


----------



## jfschultz (Aug 23, 2007)

See if this helps.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks. This helps.  I could not find this at the mac site.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 23, 2007)

It is interesting though. It shows where both the slots are but the chip I installed under the metal casing fits while the one out in the open would not take it. Perhaps due to it being a 16 chip module? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Robert Truelove (Aug 23, 2007)

In the future, I recommend you buy your ram at www.ramjet.com.

They will make sure you get the right upgrade for your machine and they are dirt cheap most of the time. I've been doing business with them for years now (a suffering Mac addict).


----------



## etexas (Aug 23, 2007)

It warms my heart to see so many of my beloved PB brothers and sisters climb aboard what I like to call the Mac Train! (Say that the way you would have said Soul-Train in the 70's)


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 23, 2007)

prespastor said:


> In the future, I recommend you buy your ram at www.ramjet.com.
> 
> They will make sure you get the right upgrade for your machine and they are dirt cheap most of the time. I've been doing business with them for years now (a suffering Mac addict).



Thanks for the info. I took a gander and it did not appear any less priced than other places online. $89 (gulp)! The chip I got on Ebay works fine. I just had to get it in the right slot.  It was 256MB and I spent just under $20. I hope to find another one to at least have 512MB on this old clunker. Can I say that about a mac? lol


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 24, 2007)

My first iMac was a 400 which was the next one after yours/ It had a complete redesign internally though and was really easy upgrade the RAM.
My mom uses it now and she has 768 MB and it run OS X 10.3 decently.


----------



## etexas (Aug 24, 2007)

Dale if memory serves you were preparing for some official certification for Mac...how goes that Brother?


----------

